# Equi-I-Zer Or Husky Centerline



## Jewels (Jan 17, 2011)

I had all but decided on the Equilizer hitch for our very soon to be purchased Outback 250rs. However the very knowledgable salesperson asked me to think about a Husky Centerline hitch. I guess it is realitively new (2 or 3 years), is user friendly, works as well or better than the competition. In his opinionit isn't as popular because it is new and doesn't have the advirtising/ PR $$ that The Equil-I-zer has behind it. Thoughts??


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have the Equal-i-zer for our 250RS, and am totally happy with it. It is a quality system, and is quick and simple to hook up each time you hitch up.

I'm not familiar with the Husky Centerline, but my impression of Husky brand (and I may get corrected on this), is that it is a lower priced brand that the dealers push so they can put more money in their pocket at the end of the day.

Last time I checked, RV Wholesalers had the best price on the Equal-i-zer. $439.99 with Free Shipping.

You will hear from a lot of fellow Outbackers who also use the equal-i-zer, and are happy with it. There are also a lot of people using the Reese Dual Cam.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I was happy with my Equalizer for over 25000 miles towing unti it broke and I had to try and use the lifetime warranty...totally screwed me while I was on vacation. Get a reese.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Nearly a year ago when we were looking at purchasing our 250RS I looked at many of the distributing hitches. IMHO the Husky has a few mechanical flaws that I am sure with use will make them selves know at the least opportune moment. When I was finally able to look at one close they seem to constructed out of relatively "light" materials, just seemed weak. 
The Equalizer (EQ) and the Reese are always at the top. While they use different anti-sway mechanisms, the load distributing is pretty much the same. They each have pros and cons. The EQ has a little more ground clearance, the Reese is quite. 
IMHO the real difference is the way the anti sway operates. 
The EQ uses metal to metal friction - thus the noise factor. The EQ begins to work after the sway starts, before everyone jumps me let me finish- the anti-sway basically uses the binding of the L brackets. You can hear the EQ operate and move. 
The Reese dual-cam system is what would be considered an active anti-sway. Eccentric cams rest in notches near the end of the bars. The cams are in tension and want to stay in the notch. In a nut shell the cams want to keep things in a line. When you turn the wheel the movement of the bars allows the cams to move and thus allow you to steer with ease.
As far as which one is easier to use flip a coin&#8230;.I hitch and un-hitch in under 3minutes. 
The key to either is taking the time to properly set it up and for your safety do not assume that the dealer will set it up properly







. It WILL take several adjustments and test drives to dial in the hitch. BUT the time to set it up is sooooo worth it!!!!








I found several good deals on line for a new one, but try E-bay and Craig's list&#8230;.got my like new Reese Dual Cam with shank for just under $300.00. The savings paid for a weekend camping.








You will not go wrong with either the Reese or the EQ&#8230;..I believe that this is a case of you get what you pay for. Since this could be a matter of life and death I chose to step up and pay a little more for tried and true. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Husky has a factory there outside of Elkhart.. So does Reese. Still doesnt mean many parts are made in China. EQ is made 100% in Utah. Still could be made from Chinas steel.

Flip a coin. All have strengths and weaknesses. The resse pro series is a better hitch than EQ is. The resse dual cam is the best of the mass produced designs on the market. The EQ has to have a perfect setup if you want good sway control. Both the reese pro series and dual cam have a larger margin of error built in. All work well if the setup is properly done.

Carey


----------

